# New to Realistic drawing



## buffalosoldier9 (Mar 25, 2014)

So long story short when I was younger I was obsessed with Anime and loved drawing anime. example of my early work at 14 years old






Now I want to take the next step and start to draw more realistic stuff. I consider my self very raw this is proven by the fact that I dont even know the difference between charcoal and graphite there fore im not even sure if im posting this in the right section. Any ways so this is my most recent drawing of super model Adriana Lima im looking for constructive criticism. thx


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

Good for you! Find a class where you can share and learn with others, great way to grow as an artist.


----------



## jordancorey (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Buffalosoldier9, the drawing is very good. I would just like to say that you should make it more darker in places to give it more contrast. Please look at this drawing I have done of an old man, in charcoal. I use pencil charcoal and find these are great for drawing with. I also use artist paintbrushs to blend it as the charcoal is easy to move around the paper. I use a solid black compressed charcoal stick for the background. Also you get different results from different paper. This one was drawn on rough paper. I then spray the drawing with some good hair spray to stop it smudging. I hope that this helps you.

Chris
www.portraitsfromyourphotos.co.uk


----------



## derrickmiller (Mar 31, 2014)

hi. i agree with the advice above try using a darker pencil,..5b or 6b for darker work.


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

It comes down to looking at and, understanding the shapes and forms that you are seeing. How one form flows into another, how a line gets thicker or thinner and where it disappears etc.


----------



## Loris (Apr 4, 2014)

ok, here you can see a realistic work that I did ...a time-lapse video that I posted on youtube about a portrait of Russell Crowe. if you are satisfy with the result after watching it we can have a quick chat on some advice.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KyNzoxBU7E


----------



## jordancorey (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi Loris, i have just watched your videos on youtube. They are very good. I like the Nicholas Cage one, done in white pastel on black paper, I think i will be having at try at this. I have just subscribed to you.

Keep up the great work and please post more videos.

All the best
Chris


----------

